# Need help



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

I have these brairs growing in a field. I sprayed them Sunday and these pictures were taken this afternoon (Friday). I sprayed 1.5% solution of Crossbow herbicide and it apparently has not touched them. What can I spray to kill them so I can spread fertilizer?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Were they red when you sprayed them Sunday?

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

From the pictures, it looks like it might be blackberry. It's a little early here for blackberry. Crossbow will smoke 'em but it will take up to a couple of weeks to kill it because of the lower temperatures. It's OK to spread fertilizer.

Ralph


----------



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes they have been that color red most of winter and have actually been slowly growing all winter because they are about to completely take over my field. Last year I sprayed them and you could tell 3 or 4 days later that it was working. Now they appear to be growing faster since I sprayed.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Those are dewberries or that's what we call them. We use Cimarron in our Bermuda fields to control them.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Cimmiron will smoke 'em....and Pastora, but the aforementioned is much more "cost effective"


----------

